# how to create core dump?



## albertz (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I want to create a coredump of a running application (without crashing it of course).

Basically I want to use the gcore command in GDB but it seems that Apples GDB doesn't has that one.

When GDBs gcore is not an option, other system do have a core or a gcore system tool which can do that. But I didn't found any equivalent in MacOSX.

Thanks,
Albert


----------

